# مايكل كورس



## مسوقة26 (29 يناير 2012)

حياكم الله معي في موضوعي اترككم مع الصور 



































































































واخيرا من تصويري 





لرؤيه باقي الموديلات والالوان حياكم الله اضغطي هنا 
هل هذي المجموعه تقليد ولا اصلي ؟
تقليد 
هل ممكن تخفيض ؟
اذا سويتي فاتوره من الموقع تاخذين خصم 5%الطريقه : في خانه طريقه الشراء .. عند اتمام الفاتوره ارسال رساله باتمام الفاتوره ليتم ارسال رقم الحساب الغرض من الطلب من الموقع كسب الوقت وعدم الازعاج
كيف استطيع ارسال المبلغ ؟
تحويل عن طريق بنك الراجحي 
الشحن كيف ؟
زاجل انت تحاسبينهم فيدكس 60 ريال 
هل المجموعه متوفره ام طلب ؟
طلب تاخذ مده 3اسابيع من يوم الطلب 
التواصل 
1- الوتس اب 560474131
2- الرسايل560474131
3- الايميل [email protected]
4- المكالمات لطلب الكميات وللضــــــــــــــروره 
ارجو الاختصار قدر المستطاع ورجا لا اقبل اضافات او صداقات 
لرؤيه باقي الموديلات ومعرفه ارقامها للطلب ارجو الضغط هنا




او ايميل [email protected]​


----------

